# Door opener



## hadji (Aug 28, 2014)

I recently installed new sensors on an old Stanley opener. The door works fine but the lights stay on. Any suggestions?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Is the sensor for the door closed signal in alignment?

ED


----------



## hadji (Aug 28, 2014)

*Garage lights*

Yes sensors are aligned


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Was this opener in working order before the sensor changes, or was it one from the "bone yard" that you are trying to refurbish? 

is the circuit board on it working right, maybe a mis-aligned switch, or other thing that got moved during your operation.

ED


----------



## hadji (Aug 28, 2014)

The opener was working well before a lightning strike blew the sensors.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

hadji said:


> The opener was working well before a lightning strike blew the sensors.




And what else at the same time?

The delicate electronics on the circuit board possibly?

ED


----------



## hadji (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't see any obvious indications but that certainly could be the problem. I'd rather live without the lights than replace the opener


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Remove the bulbs, that will work. For now.

ED


----------



## h4jonathan (Aug 31, 2014)

same thing happened to me hope you have better luck figuring it out


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Lightning strikes do often damage the circuit board. L
Light staying on or other quirky things are good indications that the circuit board is damaged. Take out the bulb like the others suggest and save your money up for a good opener.
Mike Hawkins s


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

You should change the light, maybe it will work because once I changed my light with LED light bulbs on my opener and noticed I lost a little range on my remote transmitter.


----------



## jcb1763 (Nov 1, 2021)

RobertCurry said:


> You should change the light, maybe it will work because once I changed my light with LED light bulbs on my opener and noticed I lost a little range on my remote transmitter.


Well that answers my question, thanks.


----------

